# Raising thumb froglets?



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm thinking about breeding my thumbnail darts in the future, so I was wondering-what is the best way to go about raising the froglets?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

First, you must find out the best way to raise tadpoles. 
try starting here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/36847-links-articles.html


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

What kind of thumbs? Some thumbs will take care of the tadpoles on their own.


----------



## Gillbert95 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just wanna say, I totally read this as "Raising dumb froglets?" Hahahaha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Some thumbnails morph out large enough to take melanogaster fruit flies right away. Others need to have a steady supply of springtails for several weeks. 

I would encourage the addition of purple isopods into the rearing container as well. Great feeder. Really try to encourage the shift to melanogaster by saving older fly cultures with stunted flies. Dust as you would your adult frogs, and feed the stunted flies to froglets. Getting them on bigger prey items ASAP has always been the best.

Tadpole nutrition will play a HUGE role in how big the froglets will morph out. I suggest Repashy " soilent green" as a fantastic tadpole food. I also use cyclopeez gel in my feed rotation. I have had a huge increase in overall size of froglets with this higher quality tadpole diet.


----------



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

What's the best grow-out setup for thumbnail froglets? What I've been thinking is I'll make tiny viv-like setups out of fruit fly cups, seed them with springtails, and house each froglet in its own cup for the first month or two. This way, I'm thinking the froglets can get more of a head start since they'll have ready access to food and stuff. Any thoughts?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

if they cant escape the springtails crawling on them they can get stressed and die. Keep that in mind


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I use 190 oz tubs or 6QT containers for growouts. They are clear and stackable. I put moistened sphagnum moss down and put in piles of ABG mix full of springs and isopods. I use plant clippings and lay down a layer of leaf litter. Keep it simple. I throw a piece of Bug Burger in there for the springs,isos and ff to feed off of. You can throw in some film canisters for hiding spots. I can easily check on the froglets and don't have to worry about losing them.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

i use old pretzel tubs from work. About 1.5 gallon volume


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Guys ,do you have IKEA? If so have a look for KRUS food containers, I just wish they did them bigger for my larger frogs,crystal clear wonderful lid design,just perfect for our initial needs,but AGAIN I wish they made them in larger sizes

best

Stu


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ill have to check those out


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have started using this Rubbermaid tub. I've been able to get them for ~$7 on sale. The foot print is similar to a sweater box but the height allows the frogs to better get away from bothersome fruit flies. I am convinced that I have lost a couple pumilio sub-adults because I fed them too many flies and they got stressed out.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thats what I use for my mistking reservoir


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

cml1287 said:


> What kind of thumbs? Some thumbs will take care of the tadpoles on their own.


Thumbnails are, technically, only the Ranitomeya genus, and none will "take care of the tadpoles." It is more like 'you are on your own now, kids!'

Oophaga do take care of their tadpoles by feeding them infertile eggs. Although many people erroneously call them thumbnail frogs due to their size, they are from a different genus.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

wrong. My imitators were devoted egg feeders. 

faculative egg feeders- no tobligate


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Ill have to check those out


There ya go FP

KRUS Jar with lid - 24x14x10 cm - IKEA

gasket lid aswell,100% ff proof ahh if only they made bigger

Stu


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

frogparty said:


> wrong. My imitators were devoted egg feeders.
> 
> faculative egg feeders- no tobligate



I experience the same... all my imitators, vanzos and flavs will deposit eggs for the tads


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

those are pimpin


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

JPccusa said:


> Thumbnails are, technically, only the Ranitomeya genus, and none will "take care of the tadpoles." It is more like 'you are on your own now, kids!'
> 
> Oophaga do take care of their tadpoles by feeding them infertile eggs. Although many people erroneously call them thumbnail frogs due to their size, they are from a different genus.


No. Ranitomeya, particularly imitators, do indeed display high levels of parental care, to include providing eggs to their tadpoles. You can read that here


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

frogparty said:


> wrong. My imitators were devoted egg feeders.
> 
> faculative egg feeders- no tobligate


Facultative egg feeders. You learn something new every day. Thanks for the correction. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ranitomeya/70102-ranitomeya-non-obligate-egg-feeders.html


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

frogparty said:


> those are pimpin


I could not find that brand in U.S. Ikea.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Maybe,your hobby might just be big enough that if enough of you bothered them,they might just change that i'm not sure but hell nowt ventured nothing gained. If they made larger sizes they would be perfect for our needs,it's a real shame they don't,the design is fabulous,for us.

Stu


----------

